# Best Broadband Provider for downloading torrents?



## svmpua (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys I am a huge fan of torrents. I cannot live without torrents for even a single day. I have membership in some private trackers too. 
So I have some questions for you. 
Answer the questions only if you use torrents.

1)How much do you upload and download using torrent each month?

2)Who is your ISP ?

3) Did you ever get any warning from your ISP regarding torrents??

4)What are your views on the newly launched Central Monitoring System by the Congress Government?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

1: Never kept track of it. But I'm good with counts, so more or less 30 GB download, and 2-3 GB upload/per month.
2: BSNL.
3: Never in my life, and I wonder I ever will.
4: Don't know what that is.
I only use Torrents when I don't find something from my download source.


----------



## Ray (Apr 27, 2013)

1.Download:212GB
Upload:186GB
2.Alliance Broadband
3.No.My ISP has special peering speed of 35mbps.....ie torrents get downloaded at 4MB/s,yes with a capital B
4.If implemented properly it would increase national security.think about bangalore blast.the people responsible for blat must have communicated some way.through monitoring the government can catch these people before they strike....dont burn me at stake for disregarding personal privacy,,,its just my personal opinion...


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 28, 2013)

1.Download and Upload:125GB

2.BSNL

3.Never Ever

4.Congress or any other political party or Government can not stop piracy in India so easily!!It will takes several years to even lessen the piracy,forget about NO-Piracy!don't think that piracy will be stopped in India by Government,it's ISP who can stop it,Airtel,BSNL and Reliance are some of the few who can stop it,not Government!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2013)

D/L 50-60 Gb, U/L 8-10 Gb

Hathway

No

Good thing.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 28, 2013)

1. 100-120GB ( upload + download )

2. MTNL

3. Never

4. It would be a good thing, if it is implemented as intended to and not abused. like the IT law act. Apart from that people carrying out large scale attacks/ privacy concerned use encrypted data, satellite phones so its already hard to track them or monitor their systems. You just put encryption on in your torrents, and your isp wont even know what the hell you are doing. Its so bad.


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is my usage

1). Download : 110GB Upload : 15GB [Though i have a FUP limit of 80GB, i can still d/u at 512Kbps ]

2). Airtel

3). Once with MTS, but never with Airtel

4). It will take years & years for our Govt. to implement such policies. Moreover I feel, ISP's are surviving coz of Higher Speed & Higher FUP or no FUP. Otherwise no one will prefe to get one.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Here is my usage
> 
> 1). Download : 110GB Upload : 15GB [Though i have a FUP limit of 80GB, i can still d/u at 512Kbps ]
> 
> ...



whats the plan u are using buddy ?


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

Airtel 8mbps 80GB FUP.


----------

